# KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER*


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

FUCK YA LA







FAMILIA WILL BE THER FOR SURE


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*HERES SOME PICS OF OUR LAST SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME SHOW*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*MORE POST 2 COME*  :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by La-Fa-4_Life_@Jan 16 2009, 07:57 PM~12727931
> *FUCK YA LA
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 07:53 PM~12727890
> *KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009
> ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*HERES SOME PIC OF THE PASS SHOW BIKINI CONTEST* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 300MAG (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 10:14 PM~12728731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL FOR SURE BE THERE! :thumbsup:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*4 ANY INFO ON THE SHOW CALL MISTY AT 505-227-6173


PRE REGISTRATION FEE $35


DAY OF SHOW $45


ALL IN DOOR SHOW 


POSSIBLY HOPP WILL FIND OUT SOON 4 SURE*



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 10:21 PM~12728813
> *4 ANY INFO ON THE SHOW CALL MISTY AT 505-227-6173
> PRE REGISTRATION FEE $35
> DAY OF SHOW $45
> ...


FOR BOOTH INFORMATION CAR REGISTRATION OR SPONSORSHIP CALL 505-5542902 OR 505-227-6173. PLEASE NO PHONE CALLS AFTER 9PM IF NEEDED LEAVE A MESSAGE AND WE WILL CALL YOU BACK. 

THANK YOU


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## rag-4 (Jul 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 PM~12727890
> *KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009
> ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO4LIFE 719 (Aug 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*ALL THESE PICS WERE FROM THE LAST SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Good show I went last year. :thumbsup: Lots of good looking girls and their was beer and a DO or DIE concert.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*ILL BE THERE.....FINGER BANGIN THE SHIT OUT OF MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!*

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## abel (Nov 20, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 07:04 AM~12731252
> *ILL BE THERE.....FINGER BANGIN THE SHIT OUT OF MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

:0


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

TTMFT FOR NM


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CUBE RO_@Jan 17 2009, 01:58 PM~12733585
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## BOBO (Jun 10, 2003)

DAM NICE PIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Jan 17 2009, 10:14 PM~12737314
> *DAM NICE PIC :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ROLLERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


 THANKS!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 07:04 AM~12731252
> *ILL BE THERE.....FINGER BANGIN THE SHIT OUT OF MY CAMERA!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*

Nice pics... RO 4 LIFE! :biggrin: 


*_


----------



## eptroller (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 08:53 PM~12727890
> *KEEPIN IT REAL PRODUCTIONS PRESENTS SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME 2009
> ALBUQUERQUE NEW MEXICO JUNE 7 DOWN TOWN CONVENTION CENTER
> *



Nice! Is the convention center the one close to the Double Tree?


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eptroller_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 PM~12749086
> *Nice!  Is the convention center the one close to the Double Tree?
> *





:yes: :yes: :yes: YES SIR DOWN TOWN BURQUE


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Jan 19 2009, 11:56 AM~12749021
> *
> 
> Nice pics... RO 4 LIFE!  :biggrin:
> ...


THANKS!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eptroller_@Jan 19 2009, 12:07 PM~12749086
> *Nice!  Is the convention center the one close to the Double Tree?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)

CALL US FOR ENTRY FORMS AT 505-227-6173 OR 505-554-2902.
FLYERS WILL BE OUT MID FEBRUARY....


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*
T

T


T



FOR "DA 505" :biggrin: *_</span>


----------



## eptroller (Jul 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 19 2009, 03:08 PM~12750055
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Cool! We'll be there!


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 17 2009, 07:04 AM~12731252
> *FISHEYE AND JUANITA WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT FOR IMPALA'S MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eptroller_@Jan 20 2009, 08:50 AM~12758769
> *Cool!  We'll be there!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyabq_@Jan 19 2009, 07:49 PM~12753227
> *CALL US FOR ENTRY FORMS AT 505-227-6173 OR 505-554-2902.
> FLYERS WILL BE OUT MID FEBRUARY....
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollerzonlyabq_@Jan 19 2009, 07:49 PM~12753227
> *CALL US FOR ENTRY FORMS AT 505-227-6173 OR 505-554-2902.
> FLYERS WILL BE OUT MID FEBRUARY....
> *


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Jan 20 2009, 09:12 AM~12758950
> *FISHEYE AND JUANITA WILL BE COVERING THE EVENT FOR IMPALA'S MAGAZINE!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

Plan on being there.


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teach_@Jan 20 2009, 08:57 PM~12766070
> *Plan on being there.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


N
M


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 07:53 PM~12727890
> *TTT</span>*


----------



## Biz-MN (Jul 19, 2005)

Might have to make this happen.


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:52 AM~12782149
> *Might have to make this happen.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: going to be the shit :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jan 22 2009, 11:52 AM~12782149
> *Might have to make this happen.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## cecilia (Aug 15, 2008)

is this just an indoor show :dunno:

ahhh ha! if i would pass the first page, I would seen that theirs pictures out side!!


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cecilia_@Jan 23 2009, 10:46 AM~12791623
> *is this just an indoor show :dunno:
> 
> ahhh ha! if i would pass the first page, I would seen that theirs pictures out side!!
> *



this year it's an all in door show


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 07:53 PM~12727890
> *HERES SOME PICS OF OUR LAST SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.................


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Jan 27 2009, 10:59 PM~12833286
> *
> *


  :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:13 PM~12833440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****+Jan 16 2009, 07:53 PM~12727890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 27 2009, 11:13 PM~12833440
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HERES SOME PICS OF OUR LAST SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME SHOW*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 29 2009, 09:30 PM~12854784
> *HERES SOME PICS OF OUR LAST SITTIN ON CANDY AND CHROME SHOW
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ttmft


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*
~~~T T T ~~~

FOR THE "505"*_</span>


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
T~~~~T~~~~T*_


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 4 2009, 08:17 AM~12902457
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> ~~~T  T  T ~~~
> 
> ...


  :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Feb 5 2009, 07:26 AM~12912974
> *
> T~~~~T~~~~T
> *


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****+Jan 16 2009, 07:53 PM~12727890-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 10 2009, 09:05 AM~12961069
> *
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T
T
T*


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
~~~~~~ T T T ~~~~~~*_


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

ttt  :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Feb 11 2009, 10:12 PM~12979326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*JUST GOT WORD THERES GONA B A HOPP AT THE SHOW* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Jan 16 2009, 09:14 PM~12728731
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! I LOVE STRINGS!!!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Feb 13 2009, 05:09 PM~12996556
> *:biggrin: MMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! I LOVE STRINGS!!!!!! LOL!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

*SO WHO GAVE WORD OF THERE GOING TO BE A HOP IN AZ;;;BIG AL WANTS 2 KNOW*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*MORE INFO AND FLYERS COMIN SOON TTT* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13019510
> *MORE INFO AND FLYERS COMIN SOON TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 15 2009, 08:28 PM~13012725
> *SO WHO GAVE WORD OF THERE GOING TO BE A HOP IN AZ;;;BIG  AL WANTS 2 KNOW
> *


*


this show is in NM :biggrin:*


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@Feb 16 2009, 04:25 PM~13019510
> *MORE INFO AND FLYERS COMIN SOON TTT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## rollerzonlyabq (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt

this is a bad ass car show ill see yall homie out there


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Feb 21 2009, 12:07 AM~13066412
> *ttt
> 
> this is a bad ass car show ill see yall homie out there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*
T



T




T





*_


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

*TO THE MUTHER-FUCKIN TOP FOR NEW MEXICO!!!!!!!*


----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 27 2009, 09:25 AM~13127815
> *TO THE MUTHER-FUCKIN TOP FOR NEW MEXICO!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Feb 27 2009, 09:25 AM~13127815
> *TO THE MUTHER-FUCKIN TOP FOR NEW MEXICO!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT...........................................................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.................................................. :biggrin:


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.................................................................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*TTT* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 10:49 AM~13201035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## Hustle Town (Oct 31, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## SEVERED TIES (Jan 11, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt..................


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

T T M F T


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*TTT.......................................* :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl (Mar 8, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 6 2009, 10:49 AM~13201035
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT............... :biggrin: .


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## DaddyCaddy's Girl (Sep 5, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT......................................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT....................................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.........................................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttmft for the 505 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Mar 18 2009, 06:07 PM~13319174
> *ttmft for the 505 :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 23 2009, 04:17 AM~13359863
> *
> 
> 
> ...






<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*
T T T 

FOR THE "505"*_</span>


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@Mar 23 2009, 09:13 AM~13361242
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>
> T  T  T
> 
> ...


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*HERES THE PICS FROM THE LAST SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=355080&st=0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 29 2009, 09:30 PM~13427681
> *HERES THE PICS FROM THE LAST SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=355080&st=0
> *


----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*



T~~~T~~~T*_


----------



## Thamasterdtailer (Mar 28, 2009)

Rollin Low Car Club will be there.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Thamasterdtailer_@Mar 30 2009, 03:27 PM~13434422
> *Rollin Low Car Club will be there.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## mr.fisheye (Jan 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 25 2009, 08:12 AM~13383717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T...T...T... :biggrin: .........


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T.....T.....T.....  .....  ......  ......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T.....T.....T.....  .....  ......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T.....T.....T.....  .....  ......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T.....T.....T.....  .....  ......


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

WWW.STR8GRINDING.COM



CHECK US OUT!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~DaddyCaddy~ (Oct 16, 2006)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SITTING ON CANDY AND CHROME
2009
SUNDAY JUNE 7, 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE CONVENTIONS CENTER
VEHICLE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REGISTRATION $35.00
(DAY OF SHOW: $45.00)
20X20 PRE-REGISTERED ONLY $70.00
BIKE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REGISTRATION $25.00
(DAY OF SHOW: $35.00)
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE MAY 22, 2009
Move-in Times: Pre-Registered June 6th from 6am--4pm
Move-in Times: Non-Pre-Registered June 7th from 6am--9am
MAIL APPLICATIONS TO:
KEEPING IT REAL
3325 HERRERA RD NW
ALBUQUERQUE, NM
87105
PHONE-(505) 554-2902
NAME:_______________________________________________________________________AGE:
________________

ADDRESS:__________________________________________________________________PHONE:
_______________

CITY:___________________________________STATE:_____________________________ZIP :_________________

TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR ÿ TRUCK ÿ BIKE YEAR________ MAKE:________________ MODLE_______________

CLASS.: ÿ STREET CUSTOM  MILD CUSTOM  SEMI-CUSTOM FULL-CUSTOM RADICAL

CLUB AFFILIATION:________________________________VEHICLE NICKNAME:_____________________________

PAINT TYPE:_______________________________________UPHOLSTERY:_________________________
____________

CHECK THE FOLLOWING TO BE DISPLAYED:  TRUNK  ENGINE UNDERCARRIAGE 20x20 SEND PICTURES WITH APPLICATION.
ELECTRICITY** YES NO **AN EXTRA ELECTRICITY FEE WILL REQUIRE PAYMENT TO THE FACILITY DAY OF SET UP.
MODIFICATION: 1)____________________________________2)_____________________________3)_________
__________________________
KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC, RULES AND REGULATIONS:
ENTRY FEES & PASSES: CARS, VANS AND TRUCKS PRE-REGISTERED NON PRE REGISTERED
2 (TWO) WRISTBANDS. BIKES PRE AND NON PRE-REGISTERED INCLUDES 1 (ONE) WRISTBAND. PLEASE NO PERSONAL CHECK. ONLY CASHIER’S CHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS. APPROVAL: ALL ENTRIES ARE SUBJECT TO APPROVAL BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC. VEHICLE MUST PASS FINAL INSPECTION AT THE DOOR BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC PRE-REG VEGICLES MUST COMPLETE AN APPLICATION AND PAY ENTRY FEE PRIOR TO DEADLINE DATE. KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO REFUSE ANY ENTRY NOT DEEMED APPROPRIATE. FEES: ENTRY FEES ARE NON-REFUNDABLE UNLESS ENTRY IS REFUSED BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC. “NO-SHOWS” ARE ELIGIBLE FOR 1 (ONE) WRISTBAND , WITH ID.
LIABILITY: BY SIGNING THIS APPLICATION, I AGREE TO HOLD HARMLESS KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC & SMG MANAGED ALBUQUERQUE CONVENTION CENTER,SPONSORS AND FACILITY FOR ANY AND ALL DAMAGES OR THEFT TO PERSONS OR PROPERTY. I ASSUME ALL RESPONSIBILITY AND LIABILITY FOR MY PERSON, MY VEHICLE, DISPLAYS AND RELATED ITEMS BEFORE, DURING AND AFTER THE SHOW. JUDGING: ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED BY THE OFFICIAL RULE BOOK. IN THE EVENT OF A TIE, ENTRIES WILL SPLIT THE PRIZE MONEY OR MONIES.PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RLEASE: KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO PHOTOGRAPH, VIDEO TAPE, FILM OR REPORDUCE IN ANY MEDIUM, ANY ENTRY OR PERSON FOR ANY FUTURE USE, AT NO COMPENSATION TO ENTRY OWNER OR PARTICIPANT. UPON ENTERING EVENT. THE ENTRANT SURRENDERS ALL CLAIMS
SAFETY: ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED TO THE LETTER, OR BE SUBJECT TO DISQUALIFICATION AND BANNED FROM FUTURE EVENTS. ALL GAS CAPS MUST BE TAPED CLOSED ALL BATTERIES MUST BE DISCONNECTED AND TERMINCAL POST TAPED. GAS LEVEL MUST BE UNDER A QUARTER TANK. NO ENTRY CAN START THEIR VEHICLE OR OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS DURING SHOW HOURS. ENTRANT WILL BE HELD FULLY RESPONSIBLE AND LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM MOVEMENT OF SAID VEHILE. PLEASE DO NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON NO GLASS BOTTLES, KNIVES, OR GUNS ECT. 
AS AN ENTRANT IN KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS, LLC I HEARBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE STIPULATIONS AND REGULATIONS SET FORTH AND FULLY UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBILITIES.
SIGNATURE____________________________________DATE_______________________
STAFF USE ONLY: 
# OF PASSES____NAME (PRINT)___________________________SIGNATURE:____________________STAFF NAME:________________________


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

SITTING ON CANDY AND CHROME
2009
SUNDAY JUNE 7, 2009 
ALBUQUERQUE CONVENTIONS CENTER
VEHICLE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REGISTRATION $35.00
(DAY OF SHOW: $45.00)
20X20 PRE-REGISTERED ONLY $70.00
BIKE ENTRY FEE: PRE-REGISTRATION $25.00
(DAY OF SHOW: $35.00)
PRE-REGISTRATION DEADLINE MAY 22, 2009
Move-in Times: Pre-Registered June 6th from 6am--4pm
Move-in Times: Non-Pre-Registered June 7th from 6am--9am
MAIL APPLICATIONS TO:
KEEPING IT REAL
3325 HERRERA RD NW
ALBUQUERQUE, NM
87105
PHONE-(505) 554-2902
NAME:_______________________________________________________________________AGE:

________________

ADDRESS:__________________________________________________________________PHONE:

_______________

CITY:___________________________________STATE:_____________________________ZIP :_________________

TYPE OF ENTRY: CAR ÿ TRUCK ÿ BIKE YEAR________ MAKE:________________ MODLE_______________

CLASS.: ÿ STREET CUSTOM  MILD CUSTOM  SEMI-CUSTOM FULL-CUSTOM RADICAL

CLUB AFFILIATION:________________________________VEHICLE NICKNAME:_____________________________

PAINT TYPE:_______________________________________UPHOLSTERY:_________________________

____________

CHECK THE FOLLOWING TO BE DISPLAYED:  TRUNK  ENGINE UNDERCARRIAGE 20x20 SEND PICTURES WITH APPLICATION.
ELECTRICITY** YES NO **AN EXTRA ELECTRICITY FEE WILL REQUIRE PAYMENT TO THE FACILITY DAY OF SET UP.
MODIFICATION: 1)____________________________________2)_____________________________3)_________

__________________________
KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC, RULES AND REGULATIONS:
ENTRY FEES & PASSES: CARS, VANS AND TRUCKS PRE-REGISTERED NON PRE REGISTERED
2 (TWO) WRISTBANDS. BIKES PRE AND NON PRE-REGISTERED INCLUDES 1 (ONE) WRISTBAND. PLEASE NO PERSONAL CHECK. ONLY CASHIER’S CHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS. APPROVAL: ALL ENTRIES ARE SUBJECT TO APPROVAL BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC. VEHICLE MUST PASS FINAL INSPECTION AT THE DOOR BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC PRE-REG VEGICLES MUST COMPLETE AN APPLICATION AND PAY ENTRY FEE PRIOR TO DEADLINE DATE. KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO REFUSE ANY ENTRY NOT DEEMED APPROPRIATE. FEES: ENTRY FEES ARE NON-REFUNDABLE UNLESS ENTRY IS REFUSED BY KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC. “NO-SHOWS” ARE ELIGIBLE FOR 1 (ONE) WRISTBAND , WITH ID.
LIABILITY: BY SIGNING THIS APPLICATION, I AGREE TO HOLD HARMLESS KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC & SMG MANAGED ALBUQUERQUE CONVENTION CENTER,SPONSORS AND FACILITY FOR ANY AND ALL DAMAGES OR THEFT TO PERSONS OR PROPERTY. I ASSUME ALL RESPONSIBILITY AND LIABILITY FOR MY PERSON, MY VEHICLE, DISPLAYS AND RELATED ITEMS BEFORE, DURING AND AFTER THE SHOW. JUDGING: ALL ENTRIES WILL BE JUDGED BY THE OFFICIAL RULE BOOK. IN THE EVENT OF A TIE, ENTRIES WILL SPLIT THE PRIZE MONEY OR MONIES.PHOTOGRAPHY/VIDEO RLEASE: KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS LLC RESERVES THE RIGHT TO PHOTOGRAPH, VIDEO TAPE, FILM OR REPORDUCE IN ANY MEDIUM, ANY ENTRY OR PERSON FOR ANY FUTURE USE, AT NO COMPENSATION TO ENTRY OWNER OR PARTICIPANT. UPON ENTERING EVENT. THE ENTRANT SURRENDERS ALL CLAIMS
SAFETY: ALL FIRE REGULATIONS MUST BE FOLLOWED TO THE LETTER, OR BE SUBJECT TO DISQUALIFICATION AND BANNED FROM FUTURE EVENTS. ALL GAS CAPS MUST BE TAPED CLOSED ALL BATTERIES MUST BE DISCONNECTED AND TERMINCAL POST TAPED. GAS LEVEL MUST BE UNDER A QUARTER TANK. NO ENTRY CAN START THEIR VEHICLE OR OPERATE THEIR HYDRAULICS DURING SHOW HOURS. ENTRANT WILL BE HELD FULLY RESPONSIBLE AND LIABLE FOR ANY DAMAGES THAT MAY OCCUR FROM MOVEMENT OF SAID VEHILE. PLEASE DO NOT BRING ANYTHING THAT CAN BE CONSIDERED A WEAPON NO GLASS BOTTLES, KNIVES, OR GUNS ECT. 
AS AN ENTRANT IN KEEPING IT REAL PRODUCTIONS, LLC I HEARBY AGREE TO THE ABOVE STIPULATIONS AND REGULATIONS SET FORTH AND FULLY UNDERSTAND MY RESPONSIBILITIES.
SIGNATURE____________________________________DATE_______________________
STAFF USE ONLY: 
# OF PASSES____NAME (PRINT)___________________________SIGNATURE:____________________STAFF NAME:________________________


----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttt


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

its gettin closer


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 23 2009, 10:22 AM~13665912
> *its gettin closer
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T......T.....T.....  .....  .....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT..... :biggrin:


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

just a little less then 6 weeks away


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 27 2009, 10:00 AM~13701594
> *just a little less then 6 weeks away
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Abie_@Apr 28 2009, 04:38 PM~13718681
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Apr 29 2009, 10:28 AM~13728362
> *
> *



:wave: :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@Apr 29 2009, 10:48 AM~13728611
> *:wave:  :wave:
> *


WHAT UP HOMIE, HOWS IT GOING IN TEXAS..............


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## travieso1u (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT :thumbsup: :h5:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T.....T.....T...... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

T.................T...................T................................... :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.........................NEW MEXICO......................


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

_*

T




T




T




FOR THE 505




*_


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## La-Fa-4_Life (Jan 3, 2009)

cant wait  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ~RO DIVA~ (May 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

WHAT UP 505!!!.. WHAT'S GOOD TO ALL MY 505 BROTHERZ..


C YOU SOON.....


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~RO DIVA~_@May 12 2009, 11:20 AM~13862648
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@May 12 2009, 11:22 AM~13862669
> *WHAT UP 505!!!.. WHAT'S GOOD TO ALL MY 505 BROTHERZ..
> C YOU SOON.....
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 12 2009, 11:23 AM~13862679
> *:wave:  :thumbsup:
> *



What's Good bRO!!!!

can't wait.... I'm ready to Get LOC' up in that MOFO! haha :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@May 12 2009, 11:24 AM~13862691
> *What's Good bRO!!!!
> 
> can't wait.... I'm ready to Get LOC' up in that MOFO! haha  :biggrin:
> *


NOT MUCH, THE SAME OL SHIT AND YOU.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.............................................  :biggrin:


----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## ROBabyDoll (Dec 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 12 2009, 01:21 PM~13863957
> *NOT MUCH, THE SAME OL SHIT AND YOU.....   :thumbsup:
> *



Same- o Same-o just working...makin that paper ya know...  
Hittin the club up... makin dez HOEZ hate.. tu sabes!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROBabyDoll_@May 13 2009, 10:53 AM~13873215
> *Same- o Same-o just working...makin that paper ya know...
> Hittin the club up... makin dez HOEZ hate.. tu sabes!
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DUKE CITY RO (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT....................................  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)

ttmft :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chuckles_@May 15 2009, 12:22 AM~13893104
> *ttmft  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*TTT............................*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT..............................................  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@May 19 2009, 03:35 PM~13937392
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GATO NEGRO (Jul 23, 2007)

*11 MORE DAYS TILL WE GOT DOWN TOWN BUMPIN* 
hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## caddydaddy80 (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GATO *****_@May 26 2009, 03:41 PM~14003573
> *11 MORE DAYS TILL WE GOT DOWN TOWN BUMPIN
> hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


CANT WAIT TILL THE CRUISE!!!!!!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.........................................   :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT....................................  :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*DEADLINE FOR THE PRE-ENTRYS IS EXTENDED TILL WEDNESDAY JUNE 3, 2009......*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

TTT.............. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

can ya SAY anythin else but TTT DAM ITS 24 PAGES OF THAT SHIT GIAD DAYUM :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CADILLACGUACHI_@Jun 2 2009, 12:30 PM~14071428
> *can ya SAY anythin else but  TTT DAM ITS 24 PAGES OF THAT SHIT GIAD  DAYUM  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> *


TTT.................................... :0  :uh:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T*


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*T*


----------



## BigTigger R.O. (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Chucks (Nov 19, 2002)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## Cruzin505 (Apr 9, 2004)

Where's the pics at Homies??:dunno: Heard the show was OFF DA CHAIN!!! Nice rides all around, like 200+ entries!! Bangin G's flyin round the bikini contest?:nicoderm: Word on the street is Rob V fucked up some ****** ass rapper for runnin his mouf!?! :rofl: C'mon ya'll gimmie sum pics??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruzin505_@Jun 8 2009, 11:33 PM~14134731
> *Where's the pics at Homies??:dunno: Heard the show was OFF DA CHAIN!!! Nice rides all around, like 200+ entries!! Bangin G's flyin round the bikini contest?:nicoderm: Word on the street is Rob V fucked up some ****** ass rapper for runnin his mouf!?! :rofl: C'mon ya'll gimmie sum pics??
> *


*PICS FROM THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!*    

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 9 2009, 12:43 PM~14139205
> *EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

*EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!*    

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:24 AM~14147080
> *EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:24 AM~14147080
> *EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:24 AM~14147080
> *EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jun 10 2009, 01:24 AM~14147080
> *EVERYONE POST YOUR PICS UP ON THIS TOPIC FOR THE SITTING ON CANDY & CHROME CARSHOW & CONCERT !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=481125
> *


----------

